# A bear stole my no spill gas can



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

A bear stole my no spill gas can


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A bear stole your no spill gas can? How many no spill gas cans can a bear steal? Will a bear spill any gas from a no spill gas can which he stole? Does a bear steal no spill gas cans in the woods? We have photographic evidence.

This is proof of evolution. Bears are learning how to cook w/ gas.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang, is that what happened to my ATV?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

At least he didn't steal a real gas can...


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe he was out of gas?


Poor Valley Bee Farm


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Hide your matches. Just sayin...

Wayne


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

The gas dispenser is named the no spill gas can even though it is plastic. It was great for filling the chain saw.

http://youtu.be/6UHHuVGtFGI

We have kept food and attractants of bears to a minimum. I didn't expect the gas can to be a lure. Now I know that bears will steal gas cans. It is apparently a common occurrence according to this link.

http://www.oodmag.com/community/showthread.php?47115-gasoline-and-bears


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Why are you standing there taking pictures? Go get it back. See those big ears, it means he is small. He fires up that chainsaw there will not be a picnic basket (or donut shop) in the state that is safe!

:lpf:


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I don't even want to be around a bear with gas. :no:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a bear take a nuc with him found it unopened in the woods. They love to take my feeder bottles and I had one puncture ever so perfectly at the bottom a 5gal of HBH.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

He's probably just stealing to support his habit. He'll fence it as soon as he can.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It is from a trail camera.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Breathing the gasoline fumes is said to produce a high, but it is a very dangerous type of drug abuse. Your local mental health agency probably has some training materials, maybe a counselor can make a home visit. If he (?) has been sharing the can with his bear friends, the police may want to be involved.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss WOLF..... Inquiring minds want to know if you are onto something: Does this mean the market for 100% Fire Marshall disapproved decorations delivered to the black bear cub segment is on an upswing this year?

From what I hear the impetuous to decorate for Christmas comes earlier every year. Nothing like a little dull plastic gas can hanging from the walls of ones den to keep the spirit of the season sparkling...... and HOT!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Why didn't you give him a ride back to his car?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

virginiawolf said:


> The gas dispenser is named the no spill gas can even though it is plastic. It was great for filling the chain saw.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6UHHuVGtFGI


Thanks for the link. Jill is hot. Was she saying anything I saw her mouth moving but, could not focus on the demo. When she said stick around she would be right back I waited for hours.  she never came back.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Smokey the Bear's evil twin?


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny I was thinking some of the same things Smokey would have to have a talk with that little pyro and Jill was a good gas sales woman.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> Miss WOLF


virginiawolf is not a Miss, Ms or Mrs. He is a Mr. Just thought you aught to know.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm on page 6  The wig in the one picture might still throw things off 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214207-Face-to-the-Name-R-U-up-to-it/page6

It must be the season for the PA bears to be getting into things.

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/black-bear-with-plastic-bucket-stuck-on-head-finally-freed/


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread is hilarious. I wish I lived in a place I could see bears regularly, I just love them.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Teal said:


> This thread is hilarious. I wish I lived in a place I could see bears regularly, I just love them.



Quite sure a hungry bear would love you also. Munch, Munch. :lookout: Do bears love ducks like they do other snacks? 

Once you have had one of these gas can thieves turn a yard into a pile of sweetened pretzels you would change your mind promptly.  This is like someone saying they love mice :scratch:until they find a family of them has just put the finishing touches on a pile of 20's in your cash drawer in hopes of building a cozy nest for all those cute pinkies that are about to arrive. :thumbsup: Not.....


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Honey-4-All said:


> Quite sure a hungry bear would love you also. Munch, Munch. :lookout: Do bears love ducks like they do other snacks?


I guess not, because never in my entire life have I been nibbled on by a bear!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

A bigger bear came looking for some more fuel perhaps but came up empty pawed.
I wonder if it was the same bear.


http://youtu.be/M1t101PG0Xc


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

My neighbor texted me this picture today. He was up in his tree stand today and look who came up the tree beside him.


----------



## JBee (Oct 14, 2014)

I think your neighbor is pulling your leg - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/398639004488483588/ (this woman's board has a lot of great bear pics though).


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That doesn't surprise me. He is a prankster. I will call him on it. The video I posted is from my trail camera so that is legit. I thought that picture was too good to have been from his cell phone. Thanks for the heads up JBee

I'm going to get him back


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

He owned up to it. They often mess with me. I should have known better. My wife thinks it's funny....Ha Ha He timed it just right cause I got that bear on my trail camera and I showed him the video. The pic of the bear with the gas can was off my camera too. It's cropped but not altered.

I got catfished.....


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the latest from my trail cam

http://youtu.be/ITj-3ioMVPE


----------

